# Ok hankies out.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

X Factor Korea style.. here

ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, brought a tear.

Ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Fantastic


----------



## nigel67 (Dec 19, 2009)

Superb and totally unexpected


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

How wonderful to have a talent like that and suddenly have it found, I always wonder what happens to some of these people. 

There is a huge light at the end of his tunnel now. 

Thanks
Mandy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for that - it is not something that many of us would have come across otherwise and does restore faith in human decency, he has an amazing voice and deserves to do well.

It is great to see the judges moved to such an extent that they offer to help, just hope it works out for him and he can move on to become one of the great singers that exist.

Dave


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Another SuBo????

Amazing voice.


----------

